# FlashPipe flash diffuser - your thoughts?



## Dylan777 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi guys,
Any thoughts on this flash diffuser? It looks clean.

http://www.flashpipe.com/

Dylan


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 30, 2014)

Not much, it is very limited, you have no control on direction, the Gary Fong comparison looks "much better" if that is the look of light you want, it stands up too high, a Stofen will cost less than half as much and not get knocked off.

Look into the Rouge Flashbender kits, they have a great range, and the control you have over the light makes it the current strobist darling. There is some real high quality output comming out of some Rouge shooters.

Check out Lou Freeman, she used to shoot for Playboy Magazine and now does a lot of shoots with 600-EX-RT's and Rouge gear as well as Westcott strips and an octobox.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks like junk just like the light wings rubbish I wasted money on
The round flash kills all this rubbish


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks privatebydesign & wickidwombat.


----------

